# Eustace Conway needs your help asap!



## exiledsaint (Jan 9, 2011)

Eustace Conway should be wellllllll known to any one of us preppers.

In case you dont, and dont know his plight....here it is.

Eustace Conway has lived on and owned Turtle Island Preserve in Boone, NC for over 30 years and has run Turtle Island as an educational facility for Primitive skills for OVER 26 years and has never had one issue or problem.
BUT now the Watauga County building and Codes offices have shut him down and threaten to take his land and his lifestyle.....for good.
You can find Eustace Conway on facebook, an intern runs the page. As well, you can find any number of articles on how his fight has gone since last summer....well the fight is almost over...or shall I say lost.....
WE need everyone out there to send a letter or to call the Governors office of North Carolina, the Watauga County Dept of Inspections and your legislators and Senators.

Please! Even Judge Napolitano on CNN agrees, this is unconstitutional. Unless the public makes it known how they feel....Preppers and Campers, the Boy Scouts and the Girl Scouts and anyone who just wants some nature....that will all be in flushed down the toilet. THIS WILL MAKE THE PRECEDENCE FOR THE FUTURE OF AMERICANS, AND ALL OF OUR RIGHTS AND FREEDOMS.

LET US SHOW THE GOVERNMENT WE WONT GO QUIETLY INTO THE NIGHT!!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wasn't he on that Mountain Man television show on History Channel?

I have returned and found this from back in December.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2012/12/07/3713079/watauga-county-mountain-man-fighting.html


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

NC Building Codes Council

Dan Tingen, Chairman

322 Chapanoke Dr.

Raleigh, NC 27603

Turtle Island Preserve

2683 Little Laurel Road

Boone, NC 28607

http://www.change.org/petitions/nor...o-exempt-structures-at-turtle-island-preserve


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

My phone is being funny and cant follw links. Is it because he has hand built cabins and a privy?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

From the link ...

Those of you who have visited Turtle Island Preserve know that our structures are unique in that they are built with materials harvested here on the farm and adhere to natural and historical methods. Our buildings are unquestionably structurally sound, but do not fit the wording or application of modern building codes, as the methods used to build them predate the conception of modern building codes. The veteran, licensed engineer we hired to assess the structural concerns expressed by the county stated that our buildings are “Better than code.” If modern, cookie-cutter buildings fit our purposes or needs, we would have built them. But they certainly do not.

To comply with current, modern building codes and regulations, with no variance or allowance for natural, traditional, historical, cultural or educational models, is at the very least a compromise to our integrity, our mission, and our value to the community and the world. If we were forced to function like every other public facility, the values, ethics, and practical knowledge we teach would be lost. Trying to force a modern framework around a facility that is specifically designed to be primitive does not make sense. The methods we teach go back tens of thousands of years. The modern building codes go back only 40-50 years.


(Their wood was not graded. )


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

How is Eustace hurting anyone? Crimes against paper, pppphhhhhffffffttttttt! I expect better fom NC or any other southern gov. Those folks need to remove their heads from their respective orifices.

Thanks for posting the link info Andi.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

As I have stated elsewhere, there is an illusion of freedom and liberty in this country. If either actually existed, he wouldn't need permission to build his structures to whatever standard he deems suitable for habitation or use.

What I suspect is that it's not really about his structures, but that someone else wants his land, and that someone has friends(or enough money to buy them) in the local government.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree ... there is more to the story.

But as of yet ... I have not been able to find it.

Till then I will give the NC Building Codes Council a few calls a day. 

Hope others will also ...


----------

